# WLAN repeater mit LAN am PC anschließen



## iLcK (17. Januar 2018)

*WLAN repeater mit LAN am PC anschließen*

Und zwar hätte ich eine Frage, mein PC besitzt nur LAN und da man bei dem AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450 ein LAN Kabel anstecken kann,  wollte ich fragen ob das dann wenn ich den Repeater mit einem LAN Kabel am PC verbinde,  es ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WLAN repeater mit LAN am PC anschließen*

Wie wäre es einfach mit einem LAN-Kabel zum Router oder einem WLAN-Stick?


----------



## iLcK (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WLAN repeater mit LAN am PC anschließen*

Router ist im EG und PC im 1. OG würde gerne eine LAN Verbindung haben.


----------



## Matusalem (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WLAN repeater mit LAN am PC anschließen*

Ja und nein.

Die Konstellation welche Du Dir vorstellst wird unterstützt, siehe folgender Link von AVM:
FRITZ!WLAN Repeater per WLAN mit Router (z.B. FRITZ!Box) verbinden | FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E | AVM Deutschland

Ob es ohne Probleme funktioniert ist bei WLAN ungewiss. Wenn Du keine hohen/besonderen Ansprüche hast, wird es sehr wahrscheinlich zu Deiner Zufriedenheit funktionieren.

P.S.: Für die Verbindung macht es keinen großen Unterschied ob Du einen USB WLAN Adapter am PC oder den WLAN Repeater mit LAN Kabel verwendest. Die WLAN Verbindung dürfte das langsamste Glied in der Kette sein. Mit einem WLAN Repeater und einem LAN Kabel, kannst Du versuchen den Repeater optimaler zu positionieren, um ein paar Mbit/s herauszuholen. Ob das eventuell Sinn macht und wo ein guter Standort für den Repeater ist, könntest Du per WLAN Analyzer Smartphone App vorher ausmessen.


----------

